# Sensor de presión mediante resistencias variables



## arhonbe (Dic 8, 2008)

Necesito hacer un sensor de presión mediante resistencias variables. ¿Cómo podría llevar a cabo eso?

La salida del sensor de presión debe entregar tensión de 0 a 5V para introducirlo en un conversor analógico-digital y luego en un microcontrolador. No tengo idea de que tipo resistencias comprar o si se consiguen facilmente en el mercado.

Vi por ahí que se puede hacer con un tweeter, amplificando (con gran ganacia) la salida. ¿Alguien sabé como montar el tweeter para eso y de que caracter´siticas comprarlo?

Desde ya muchas gracias. Un saludo desde Argentina. Arhón


----------



## tiopepe123 (Dic 8, 2008)

Vas un poco liado,un sensor de presion es un sensor para medir presion, ya sea barometrica o de una cañeria de agua o de la sangre.

Otra cosa es el peso para fabricar unas balanzas. Esto son las galgas extensiometricas.

Finalmente el tema del tweeter, no estoy muy seguro de donde lo has sacado, pero pueden ser dos formas.

Mediante un piezoelectrico, genera una tension segun la fuerza aplicada.

O mediante un altavoz de bobina movil, masicamente se trata de generar una corriente continua que hace elevar el cono hasta llegar a un sensor.  La corriente es proporcional al peso, si conocemos la corriente podemos conocer el peso.


Un saludo


----------



## sixpeck (Mar 3, 2009)

hola io tambien quiero hacer un sensor de peso pro no he encontrado mucha imformacion sobre el tema si encuentras el cricuito o algo parecido debrias publicarlo por este medio porfavor


----------

